# Hot, Warm or Cold showers?



## RiceBunny (Sep 26, 2015)

*I was wondering how you guys usually take your showers. Last night my boyfriend was complaining that I have the water on too hot, and that the bathroom was like a sauna room. I always enjoy Mordor level showers, because not only do I feel cleaner but it relaxes me ^.^

How about you guys? Do you usually have the water temperature on Hot, Warm or Cold?*


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Sep 26, 2015)

Boiling hot. I want to come out red as a lobster. Anyone who says they enjoy cold showers are liars. That is a torture method.

I miss the water heater at the apartment. I could sit in hot water for 45 minutes.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 26, 2015)

i prefer to shower in boiling lava if possible


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 26, 2015)

Same as the others, I like to burn the dirt away.

I don't like to shower for particularly long, though, because a) my skin would all fall off, and b) it's pretty bad for the planet.


----------



## Mr Coffee (Sep 26, 2015)

I like to do hot showers. Cold showers are just.....no.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 26, 2015)

Warm, I guess. I cool it down even more when it's time to rinse my hair.


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

I have to have it cold sometimes because I get dandruff pretty easily. I have a really sensitive scalp, so I use lukewarm water or cold (not freezing though) water. I can never shower in boiling water because once I did that and I got really bad dandruff, I had to stay home.


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 26, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I have to have it cold sometimes because I get dandruff pretty easily. I have a really sensitive scalp, so I use lukewarm water or cold (not freezing though) water. I can never shower in boiling water because once I did that and I got really bad dandruff, I had to stay home.



*I'm the same way xD I just cool the water down when it comes to washing my hair and then crank it back to Mordor level for the rest of the shower lol
I know they say it's pretty bad for your skin, but I don't care. If being wrong feels this good, then I don't wanna be right *


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 26, 2015)

I usually have pretty hot showers. I turn it down to cooler/lukewarm in order to rinse my face and body. When it comes to hair, I wash it with cold water to help stop the frizzies. Then after I'm done, I turn it back to pretty hot and stand there for a few minutes to relax. x3


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 26, 2015)

I've always had steamy hot showers. I can't stand the cold.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2015)

Warm. I don't like burning to death anymore than I like freezing.


----------



## tumut (Sep 26, 2015)

I like cold showers in the summer, but any other time I usually just take hot showers.


----------



## Llust (Sep 26, 2015)

i prefer hot showers even though i know its bad for my skin and hair. lukewarm/cold showers arent relaxing for me at all


----------



## mintellect (Sep 26, 2015)

Hot showers, but not too hot.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Sep 26, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Warm, I guess. I cool it even down even more when it's time to rinse my hair.


I'm the same way. If I don't cool it down to rinse my hair, my head itches like crazy.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 26, 2015)

I have to have cold showers. They just feel so nice. Yeah call me weird lol


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 26, 2015)

depends on if i'm cold or not, but usually warm but not hot. I never really take cold showers unless I'm practically dying because it's hot


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 26, 2015)

I really dislike having it really cold or really hot. I usually end up having it warm, but only slightly cool, though I'd prefer it if it was warmer (I don't usually get it to be exactly the right temperature). Mmmm, it feels so good when it's warm, but not too hot...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't like boiling hot, but I prefer it to be more hot than warm. 

I need to get back into rinsing my hair with cold water to keep it healthier, but I've been so lazy about it. 
I also was thinking of making a thread just like this a while ago  never got around to it for some reason lol


----------



## lars708 (Sep 26, 2015)

I think somewhere between hot and warm. I know that cold showers are healthier but idc. I am still alive after all those years of warm showering.


----------



## Twisterheart (Sep 26, 2015)

I used to take really hot showers, but they started to make me feel sick. I would always get really tired and dizzy in the shower, and I would feel awful. So now I take slightly cold showers. Not like freezing ice cube water or anything. Just slightly chilly so I can cool down.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 26, 2015)

Twisterheart said:


> I used to take really hot showers, but they started to make me feel sick. I would always get really tired and dizzy in the shower, and I would feel awful. So now I take slightly cold showers. Not like freezing ice cube water or anything. Just slightly chilly so I can cool down.



Exactly, i once fainted when i was having a hot shower. So i am never doing that again lol


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 26, 2015)

It really depends on how I'm feeling.

If I'm depressed, I'll take an ice cold shower and end up having to sit all bundled up like in winter to warm back up, but I weirdly feel better in the process.

If I'm tired or exhausted, hot.  Steaming hot.  Everyone I know says it's too hot, but it relaxes me and makes me feel better, and I feel cleaner too like you said!  But the steam almost gives me asthma, so it's a give-take on shower temperature.


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 26, 2015)

For me, it's always different. I'll usually take boiling hot showers, but I have taken ones in ice water because it 'felt a little too warm'.


----------



## Yuni (Sep 26, 2015)

Boiling hot water apparently. My feet would go all red, but if it's any cooler I would find it cold and uncomfortable. 

My house is around 60-65 years old, so we have separate hot/cold water knobs that take forever to adjust.


----------



## Kess (Sep 26, 2015)

I used to take piping hot baths/showers, I mean, I would stick my arm out from behind the curtain to grab the shower and my arm would be steaming, red hot skin. But then I went through a phase were I was very serious about the health my skin/hair and it changed everything lol. I would start off with my hair up so I could still take hot hot showers and then I'd wash my hair with like, luke warm water and then once it was clean I would just let it fall under ice cold water and then I'd get out. This led me to liking just the regular temp water for everything. When I wash my hair/face I try to get the water as cold as I can bare it. So uh... mixed? haha!


----------



## Megan. (Sep 26, 2015)

Depends what the weather is like. If it's really hot I like cold showers but most of the time I'll have a hot one.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 26, 2015)

Wow I'm surprised. Always thought that I was weird for taking boiling hot showers that almost suffocate me every time LOL.


----------



## LilyACNL (Sep 26, 2015)

do you mean hot as in hot or _hot_ as in *hot*


----------



## Oblivia (Sep 26, 2015)

I normally like the water to be as hot as I can tolerate it, and my new house has a gigantic hot water heater so I'll just stay in there and melt if I have enough time.  The only situation where I prefer a colder shower is if I go for a long outdoor run in hot weather.  Few things feel as amazing as a cascade of chilly water when you're burning hot and sweating.


----------



## Mitzuki (Sep 26, 2015)

i like hot, but i know that cold is good for people//

- - - Post Merge - - -



cookiecrisps said:


> I have to have it cold sometimes because I get dandruff pretty easily. I have a really sensitive scalp, so I use lukewarm water or cold (not freezing though) water. I can never shower in boiling water because once I did that and I got really bad dandruff, I had to stay home.


wow that happens? weird


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2015)

A lot of people in here are sado-masochistic.


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 26, 2015)

Psydye said:


> A lot of people in here are sado-masochistic.



who would've thought.. just a lil ol' animal crossing forum... 

anyways i prefer warm but then cold towards the end for my hair & like face


----------



## Trundle (Sep 26, 2015)

Psydye said:


> Warm. I don't like burning to death anymore than I like freezing.



picky much?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtRfGeK0xNw


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 27, 2015)

I prefer baths tbh


----------



## Flop (Sep 27, 2015)

I start off warm and then gradually turn it up to Molten Lead temperature


----------



## kawaii_princess (Sep 27, 2015)

In general, warm water. If it's summer and my house is extremely hot, then it's the only time I go for a cold shower.


----------



## Aestivate (Sep 27, 2015)

How hot are we talking about? I've mine at around 35?C for like 10 minutes and then I usually turn the heat to 0 just before I step out so I can think I'm being good for my skin and, most importantly, it isn't so cold when I step out.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 27, 2015)

I like the water cool. Not room temperature, and not freezing cold.

Hot showers are disgusting


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2015)

I like them a warm temperature, a mix of hot and cold, but leaning towards the hot.

Hot and cold showers are painful on my skin.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Sep 27, 2015)

hot, very hot.  it is very relaxing. also, how exactly is it bad for you like some people are saying?


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 27, 2015)

Hot. Except when I'm washing my hair, I hate cold water but apparently you need to wash your hair with the coldest water you can stand


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 27, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> Hot. Except when I'm washing my hair, I hate cold water but apparently you need to wash your hair with the coldest water you can stand



No you don't, that's bad for your roots as it shocks them. You only need cool water, not freezing cold.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes to mordor level showers! I love it when it gets super steamy - although I do enjoy turning it to cool to wash my face and body one last time before hopping out. It's just way too hot and humid all the time here that I need to shower in the cold for a bit or I'll feel so gross.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 27, 2015)

Cold showers, mostly xD though warm showers are soo lovely to have


----------



## Psydye (Sep 27, 2015)

Trundle said:


> picky much?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtRfGeK0xNw



I feel like there's a joke here I'm not getting.

IN ANY CASE...this thread has led me to believe cold water is better for you, which I never knew(or least have forgotten).


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 27, 2015)

Psydye said:


> I feel like there's a joke here I'm not getting.
> 
> IN ANY CASE...this thread has led me to believe cold water is better for you, which I never knew(or least have forgotten).








there r benefits to both 
ur welcome


----------



## Psydye (Sep 27, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> there r benefits to both
> ur welcome


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 27, 2015)

Hot all the way. which poses a problem when drawing a bath for my son. Sometimes he will say its too hot when I think it is warm LOL.
As far when I dye my hair I always do it cool because the purple will be striped out a lot if it is too hot or even too warm. So keeping it cool keeps the color better.


----------



## riummi (Sep 27, 2015)

I like to keep it warmish hot then a few moments before i step out, i turn it hot all the way so i wont feel as cold once i get out of the shower.


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 28, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> there r benefits to both
> ur welcome



*That's amazing! I didn't know it did all that o.o*


----------



## Envy (Sep 28, 2015)

Hot. Can't really see the appeal in cold showers at all?


----------



## Jake (Sep 28, 2015)

depends

cold if its really hot
hot if i have a cold and want to feel better
warm if it's none of those two


----------



## AnonymousFish (Sep 28, 2015)

I love nothing more than taking a freezing cold shower on a warm day. It's really relaxing to me. 

On the other hand, I take hot-as-lava showers when I'm sick...or on winter mornings because the heat at my house doesn't work.
...and I'm in New England. ;-;


----------



## Titi (Sep 28, 2015)

Hot all the way.


----------



## iamnothyper (Sep 28, 2015)

lmao, when someone uses the shower after me they usually scream about how it burns xD


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 28, 2015)

Cold showers are so completely refreshing! They're so nice, and you really wake up when you take a cold shower in the morning, for some reason, I'm not a big fan of warm showers. They're way to hot! xD


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> there r benefits to both
> ur welcome



I knew this and that is why i take hot showers, i have really bad acne and it just helps to take hot showers.


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 28, 2015)

If cold showers release antidepressant hormones and hot showers reduce anxiety, then people with depression and anxiety disorders should just shower non-stop all the time!


----------



## himeki (Sep 28, 2015)

RiceBunny said:


> I'm the same way xD I just cool the water down when it comes to washing my hair and then crank it back to Mordor level for the rest of the shower lol
> I know they say it's pretty bad for your skin, but I don't care. *If being wrong feels this good, then I don't wanna be right *


best quote ever


----------



## ThomasNLD (Sep 28, 2015)

I feel cheated, used to take many cold showers and I`m all shiny on top.

Anyways, lately I take my showers more hot, but I still vary sometimes, I used to just take them warm, because the hot temperature my family left it on made me smell like chicken.....

But in summer I always start showering warm and cool it down gradually. I`m not suprised showering helps against depression/ anxiety, because I often take a shower when those feelings peak to calm me down.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Knopekin said:


> If cold showers release antidepressant hormones and hot showers reduce anxiety, then people with depression and anxiety disorders should just shower non-stop all the time!



Or mix up the shower with running, since jogging also works as antidepressant. (Some housing organisations for people with psychological issues already started running groups for this reason).

It definetly helps, albeit not well enough to shake it off.


----------



## Ramza (Sep 28, 2015)

I put it warm when I first get in then ease down the temperature to a colder one. It's apparently better for your skin and hair to take cold showers


----------



## Thunder (Sep 28, 2015)

People take cold showers on purpose? I thought that was just a myth like opening a glass soda bottle with your hands?

I take hot showers, sometimes warm if I'm feeling a little adventurous.


----------



## derezzed (Sep 28, 2015)

I always take hot showers. No exceptions. Warm doesn't feel right to me, and cold showers are completely out of the question. I am sure I'd hate taking cold showers. I prefer the heat, haha.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

hot.

how do ppl take cold showers i cant breathe when theres cold water on me


----------



## Azza (Sep 29, 2015)

I always have hot showers, but I only turn the heat up gradually.

COLD SHOWERS ARE ACTUALLY USED AS TORTURE GUYS!!

At one of my parents work, theyre was a lady who was shopping with her child who was misbehaving, and she was saying "If you don't stop, when we get home your going to have a cold shower!!" :') I felt bad laughing about it when they told me.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 29, 2015)

Azza said:


> I always have hot showers, but I only turn the heat up gradually.



This <3


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 29, 2015)

Summer and Autumn is warm! Winter and spring is hot. I enjoy my hot showers


----------



## Rasha (Sep 29, 2015)

Warm, always Warm


----------



## lars708 (Sep 29, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> Warm, always Warm



I totally expected that you would take burning hot showers actually...


----------



## Rasha (Sep 29, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I totally expected that you would take burning hot showers actually...



and why is that?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 29, 2015)

umm....what? majority here likes hot shower? doesnt that burns your skin or something? O.O


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 29, 2015)

snoozit said:


> umm....what? majority here likes hot shower? doesnt that burns your skin or something? O.O



To be honest I was surprised as well. I'm glad I put this poll up ^.^ I now just show this to my boyfriend every time he complains that I have the water running on too hot, and that it's not normal


----------



## tealseer (Sep 29, 2015)

I love taking cold showers and feeling refreshed and minty but hot showers all the way.

I take hot showers even in the summer XD


----------



## Mariah (Sep 30, 2015)

I brought a thermometer into the shower today and apparently I shower at 90 degrees. It's far from burning my flesh though.


----------



## Astro Cake (Sep 30, 2015)

Warm. I like just chilling in the shower and warm water feels super nice.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 30, 2015)

I take warm showers, I used to take scalding hot showers and my skin would be bright red when I got out with steam coming off of it. But now I take much cooler showers, mostly because I care about my hair too much, I even turn it down to like barely warm to wash my hair because I don't want to rinse my hair color down the drain...


----------



## Bubblepower (Sep 30, 2015)

i cant stand hot showers, especially when every single person in my family turns the knob at a 90 degree angle and doesnt turn it back


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 30, 2015)

I hate showering/ bathing in general but when i do shower i like cold showers


----------



## Javocado (Sep 30, 2015)

I love warm showers.
They're sort of therapeutic in a way.


----------



## Kristen (Oct 1, 2015)

dizzy bone said:


> Yes to mordor level showers! I love it when it gets super steamy - although I do enjoy turning it to cool to wash my face and body one last time before hopping out. It's just way too hot and humid all the time here that I need to shower in the cold for a bit or I'll feel so gross.



I was going to say this when first clicking on the thread but maan we do the same thing!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2015)

What do I do if I'm in the middle of warm and hot?


----------



## Sansa (Oct 1, 2015)

Warm for me.  I have low pressure so I have to be careful around heat because I'll get dizzy and faint on occasion if the water is too hot. >.<  

But hot water in the wintertime is so nice though!


----------

